# Wellington ice?



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Was gonna hit the up ground reservoir tomorrow...was wondering if anyone was out today for an ice report...any info greatly appreciated.... Friday evening there was open water at shore..from what I heard


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

I’m heading there tomorrow as well...plan to be there at noon. Any ice update is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was up there today, the ramp has open water. One guy out there, he went off the rocks, so i checked with spud bar and it went through. Not the best conditions on the edges to get out.


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the update...appreciate it. Looks like I’ll be taking Monday off!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply... might give it a shot.... maybe by morning it's cold out


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. I’ll be in a blue shappell. 440-864-0912. Sam. Shoot me a text and I’ll send back updates if I make it out.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Edges are a little soft . Lots of people out today. I didn't have any issues getting on or off today.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We just got in at 6pm, ice is 10-12 inch thick. Ramp is mostly solid but does have couple softer spots but is crossable.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I appreciate it fellas...and have been out the last two days as well...I also have a blue shappell...and have been fishing the West end.. in the middle.. North end of the pack ...if you can decifer that...I did well today probably thirty gills 15 keepers and 4 bass...one 17" that broke my noodle tip...so he went home as well ...no perch or crappie...I just hijacked my own thread... anyone else done any good...


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for your help today Dave. My son and I appreciate it!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

No problem Dan. I won't be out again until Friday


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

devildave said:


> I appreciate it fellas...and have been out the last two days as well...I also have a blue shappell...and have been fishing the West end.. in the middle.. North end of the pack ...if you can decifer that...I did well today probably thirty gills 15 keepers and 4 bass...one 17" that broke my noodle tip...so he went home as well ...no perch or crappie...I just hijacked my own thread... anyone else done any good...


No crappie for us at all this year. Only Gills,Bass,Small Perch.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone out today?...ice report


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

We were out Sunday. 10inchs of ice. Only 5 gills tough bite. I bet this rain did some work on the ice


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Was there Sunday also. Very slow for me also. Saturday afternoon was very good. Lots of small perch. With some nice perch mixed in. Weather forecast doesn't look good.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't ice fish but do get to Wellington Up during the warmer months around 4-6 times per year.
Two questions popped into my mind while reading these posts:
1) are you guys fishing the "hump" or are you over deeper water? feel free to use code if need be.
2) isn't the wind a little tough to take ? or do your shanties pretty much block it out?
just being curious. i'm zero competition on the ice.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> I don't ice fish but do get to Wellington Up during the warmer months around 4-6 times per year.
> Two questions popped into my mind while reading these posts:
> 1) are you guys fishing the "hump" or are you over deeper water? feel free to use code if need be.
> 2) isn't the wind a little tough to take ? or do your shanties pretty much block it out?
> just being curious. i'm zero competition on the ice.


shanties do wonders at blocking the wind. Fishing is all about finding the fish right


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Shanty and a heater. 20 + ft of water for me.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I've been decently successful in about 23-24 row...on keeper Gill's... But with tonight being cold and Wednesday as well I think Thursday might be worth a check... I know the ramp will be a no go...but 10 inches of ice just doesn't disappear after a few days of rain...just have to be careful around the edges...defiantly gonna spud bar first


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate auto correct... Sorry.... But im the knucklhead in the two man blue shappell who hole hops with the sonare...


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

8" of ice disappeared on a reservoir close to Wellington. Be careful


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Be safe, yes the wind sucks on wellington & new london. Not kayak friendly some times....


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

8 in. I'm here now. Banks weren't to bad. Didn't go off ramp.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Good to hear... Should be a little safer on the edges in the morning....any takers?


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be there bright and early. Ice thinned up going west, still didnt see any less than 6in.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Well that's not to bad....did any fish cooperate for ya


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

devildave said:


> Good to hear... Should be a little safer on the edges in the morning....any takers?


Hey Dave drive up use your binoculars Like so many others up their do what a joke! Then u will see if there are any takers!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Uhhh the whole point of the forum is to not have to drive 40 mins. To find out conditions... I asked if there where any takers because the bite had gotten tough before the warm up...


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Dave, I think Brad Crappie is talking about his extracurricular activity with the wellington upground creepers......


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That's funny


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A lot of old people drive up and just sit and stare at the water. It doesn’t matter the time of year it’s an everyday occurrence.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I know I have been that guy.. pulling up in the car with the wife and kids after a good meal looking out to the guys fishing.... Thinking those bastards are catching em...sorry Brad for being testy ...was supposed to get out this morning but plans were shut down by the wife


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I like busting balls !!lol


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey 5 honks and I will come and me u on the ramp!! Wink wink!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

No joke, some freaky stuff happens there. I have had to call the WPD before. One time my son & I were fishing. We walked back to our car and 3 dudes were in the back seat of there car. Try explaining that to a 7 year old.....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> No joke, some freaky stuff happens there. I have had to call the WPD before. One time my son & I were fishing. We walked back to our car and 3 dudes were in the back seat. Try explaining that to a 7 year old.....


Wow guess they didn't want to dirty there car! Unreal


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Wow guess they didn't want to dirty there car! Unreal


 Their car not mine.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

joe01 said:


> No joke, some freaky stuff happens there. I have had to call the WPD before. One time my son & I were fishing. We walked back to our car and 3 dudes were in the back seat of there car. Try explaining that to a 7 year old.....


Whoa!!! Now thats a real pickle!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

joe01 said:


> No joke, some freaky stuff happens there. I have had to call the WPD before. One time my son & I were fishing. We walked back to our car and 3 dudes were in the back seat of there car. Try explaining that to a 7 year old.....


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

How’s the ice?


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I drove over today, the boat launch was open water but the main body looked good enough for the lone angler I saw out there.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

joe01 said:


> No joke, some freaky stuff happens there. I have had to call the WPD before. One time my son & I were fishing. We walked back to our car and 3 dudes were in the back seat of there car. Try explaining that to a 7 year old.....


They were just practicing their wrestling moves nothing more.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Headed there sat a.m. . Hope ice is good . The spud bar will get a workout.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Watch the ramp, it was open water this morning.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I spudded the edges by ramp parking lot, and walked out. I'm 210 it was solid for me..lol. I'm headed out tomorrow afternoon, good luck be safe.


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks all, I’ll try the afternoon bite. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Went out this evening seen another OGF sticker on a dark blue ford with cap, parked up front. Just wondering if I happened to talked to you tonight or possibly gave my minnows to you...lol. Good seeing another member hope u had better luck then me.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

kruggy1 said:


> Went out this evening seen another OGF sticker on a dark blue ford with cap, parked up front. Just wondering if I happened to talked to you tonight or possibly gave my minnows to you...lol. Good seeing another member hope u had better luck then me.


I have seen a few OGF stickers there from time to time during ice season, last night though wasn't me. I'm in a Suburban and usually dragging a two man Frabill flip over.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

That was Lil Rob..with OGF sticker....and if you were the nice fella out fishing with his daughter that gave my buddy some minnows...I was the guy with the lantern....appreciate it bud...I don't have the OGF sticker yet..but I have a tan Buick enclave....blue box Shappell 3000...also heard some descent reports of gills


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

kruggy1 said:


> Went out this evening seen another OGF sticker on a dark blue ford with cap, parked up front. Just wondering if I happened to talked to you tonight or possibly gave my minnows to you...lol. Good seeing another member hope u had better luck then me.


Yep, that was my truck kruggy1. I'm pretty sure I bought a layout blind from you years ago. With that said though, there's a chance I probably wouldn't recognize you if we were talking to each other. 

Slow day for me...couldn't get anything to happen...just a couple of keeper gills. Been out a few times this year and was easily the least productive for me.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

devildave said:


> That was Lil Rob..with OGF sticker....and if you were the nice fella out fishing with his daughter that gave my buddy some minnows...I was the guy with the lantern....appreciate it bud...I don't have the OGF sticker yet..but I have a tan Buick enclave....blue box Shappell 3000...also heard some descent reports of gills


Yep that was me with my Daughter, great meeting you. If you see us out again stop and say hey!!!!!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep, that was my truck kruggy1. I'm pretty sure I bought a layout blind from you years ago. With that said though, there's a chance I probably wouldn't recognize you if we were talking to each other.
> 
> Slow day for me...couldn't get anything to happen...just a couple of keeper gills. Been out a few times this year and was easily the least productive for me.


I did sell my layout blinds awhile ago, prolly was me. Good hearing from you again, hope you get some more great fishing in before spring. Went out today and marked bunch but no takers.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Before anyone tells me to check it myself....does anyone know if its safe to walk from the ramp all the way towards the northwest shore...I've heard talk of sketchy ice towards the north end...seen a couple guys on north end yesterday but they weren't their long...and seeing how no one really fishes there..I question it..or...is it just the walk..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The ramp is not safe at all. I fished on the North Side of the western part of the lake and the ice was 6-7 everywhere i fished


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

kruggy1 said:


> Yep that was me with my Daughter, great meeting you. If you see us out again stop and say hey!!!!!


That's funny...I was out there with devildave. He was BS'ing around with others while I was packing up my stuff. I was probably fishing not too far from you there at the end of the day. I was in a blue Clam 2-man flip-over with the jaw jacker out front of me.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> That's funny...I was out there with devildave. He was BS'ing around with others while I was packing up my stuff. I was probably fishing not too far from you there at the end of the day. I was in a blue Clam 2-man flip-over with the jaw jacker out front of





Lil' Rob said:


> That's funny...I was out there with devildave. He was BS'ing around with others while I was packing up my stuff. I was probably fishing not too far from you there at the end of the day. I was in a blue Clam 2-man flip-over with the jaw jacker out front of me.


 Next time I see your truck I will look for you , if ur close I will come say hey. I'm in a 2 man blue Clam hub shanty and usually have tip ups out.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks laynhardwood....I plan on making a trek that way....


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I fished the north side sat. for a few hours. 6-7 inches of nice ice. Slow bite for me.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

With the cancer rate being high in the neighbor hood in the northeast corner of the res don't know if I would eat anything out of there or drink the water! Maybe highest in the state! Look it up guys!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I understand... But have never seen any defects in any of the fish...like tumors or growths...like good ol Erie..... I'm gonna look it up and appreciate the info...but I've been eating em for years...both Erie and Wellington..... I feel the ones in Wellington taste better... Maybe that's why...hmm


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

devildave said:


> I understand... But have never seen any defects in any of the fish...like tumors or growths...like good ol Erie..... I'm gonna look it up and appreciate the info...but I've been eating em for years...both Erie and Wellington..... I feel the ones in Wellington taste better... Maybe that's why...hmm


I hear u!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> I hear u!!!


Last I read they did not know how or why! Then again they the government might and will screw the normal America!


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm slaying the dinks today. I can't remember tha last time I caught so many 1.5"-3" fish.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have done a couple of different reports on the disease cluster surrounding Wellington. The Sterling foundry, Lesco fertilizer, and Forest City all contributed vast amounts of hazardous waste into the ground water and air leading to the Multiple Sclerosis cluster affecting Wellington. The Sterling Foundry is still located next to the reservoir and you can still find barrels in the Charlemont creek. Water quality tests have been performed on the big Reservoir and I believe everything tested ok. I imagine if the bottom was examined there is most likely some toxic substances under the top layers. Here is a link to a report done by the Center for Disease Control and this is one of the sources I used to write a term paper. https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/hac/pha/villageofwellington031705-oh/villageofwellington031705-oh.pdf


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> I have done a couple of different reports on the disease cluster surrounding Wellington. The Sterling foundry, Lesco fertilizer, and Forest City all contributed vast amounts of hazardous waste into the ground water and air leading to the Multiple Sclerosis cluster affecting Wellington. The Sterling Foundry is still located next to the reservoir and you can still find barrels in the Charlemont creek. Water quality tests have been performed on the big Reservoir and I believe everything tested ok. I imagine if the bottom was examined there is most likely some toxic substances under the top layers. Here is a link to a report done by the Center for Disease Control and this is one of the sources I used to write a term paper. https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/hac/pha/villageofwellington031705-oh/villageofwellington031705-oh.pdf


Thx


----------

